# Another article on repairing ribbon tweeters with alum. foil



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Came across this link awhile ago and thought I'd share it with everyone. It shows how to replace a ribbon tweeter element using aluminum foil, and also some measurements of the before and after results.

Courtesy and copyright of Troels Gravesen, Diy Loudspeaker Projects website here: http://home1.stofanet.dk/troels.gravesen/

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/diy_loudspeaker/JP3 Ribbon Replacement.pdf

http://diymobileaudio.com/pics/ribbonreplace.pdf


----------



## 87DXHatch (Jun 25, 2005)

How similar is that Fountek JP3 to the Aurum Cantus G2si? When it's assembled it looks almost identical, except for the rear portion of the body.


----------

